# Are school leavers entitled to Jobseekers Allowance?



## Slim (10 Jun 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering if a school leaver, aged 18+, is entitled to JA afetr completing the Leaving Certificate? Would this be conditional on:
(a) Having applied to 3rd level via CAO
(b) Receiving or accepting an offer from CAO OR
(c) Actually going to 3rd level ( and thereby no longer available for work)

I understand that family income would be taken into account etc.

Slim


----------



## gipimann (10 Jun 2009)

From Welfare.ie (Jobseeker's Allowance rules)

_If you have just left school you cannot get Jobseeker's Allowance. To get Jobseeker's Allowance you must be out of school for three months and you be at least 18 years of age. _


----------



## Slim (10 Jun 2009)

gipimann said:


> From Welfare.ie (Jobseeker's Allowance rules)
> 
> _If you have just left school you cannot get Jobseeker's Allowance. To get Jobseeker's Allowance you must be out of school for three months and you be at least 18 years of age. _


 
Thanks. That wasn't on the Citizens' Information site. Slim


----------



## Rumpelstilz (16 Jun 2009)

Given the fact that school leavers cannot get JA for three months, are there any reasons/advantages for signing on immediately after leaving school?


----------

